# Interesting ideas for greens?



## HappyAvocado (Sep 5, 2005)

my veggie delivery has been sending me a LOT of greens lately... right now i have red chard, collards, and turnip greens in my fridge waiting to be cooked.  usually i just throw them in a pot with some garlic and maybe a ham hock or a porkchop bone, and then i dress them with balsamic, salt and pepper when they are done.  a good dish, but the family is getting mighty bored of the same old greens.  does anyone have any creative greens recipes, maybe even something that uses greens as an ingredient?  running out of ideas here.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 5, 2005)

Happy, 

I make a torta, with greens, chard is steamed then chopped, then I add it to sauteed onions, garlic,parsley,other veggies that might be left over such as zucchini or asparagus, add eggs and parmesan cheese and then pour into a pyrex low sided baking dish and bake til set..or you can pour into a cake pr pie tin and cut as you would a cake or pie...My kids lik it at room temp, but it's great hot with a green salad and french bread as a light supper. Just about any grees can be made into a torta or fritatta..Just let your imagination go 
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Sep 5, 2005)

I use the leftover cooked greens in casseroles or you can drain the steamed/cooked greens really well; then mix with finely chopped ham and softened cream cheese. Use this on sandwiches, tortillas or use as a filling in won ton wrappers, then fry them. The won tons go over really well for a snack!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 5, 2005)

You could chop em up and freeze them then use them in the cream cheese spread or in you lasagna....


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 5, 2005)

I found some chard recipes in my German cook books 
e.g.

Pasta with Chard-Sauce
Chard "italian"
Chard wrapped Salmon
Chard Casserole with Shiitake Mushrooms

I would be happy to translate some of the recipes for you! Let me know!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 5, 2005)

greens go real well with a bacon or ham saute over pasta with some hot sauce or pepper flakes.  Greens go real well with a cream/cheese sauce like alfredo over pasta.

greens can be caseroled with mac and cheese with or without ham, or with au gratin potatoes same way.

greens can be chopped and cooked, drained and sqeezed dry, (how much is that...about a very full cup all compressed, so probably a couple good sized bunches)
then mixed with beaten eggs (3) 1/2 lb grated swiss cheese, 1/4 lb crumbled feta, cup cottage cheese, dash of nutmeg or two, dash of cayenne pepper or two, a grind of black pepper or two, mix gently, put in buttered pie plate and bake 350 for 45 min.  a crustless "quiche"  very good!


----------



## QSis (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh this is one of my all-time FAVORITE stews!  If you don't like lamb, you could use beef, but the lamb is fantastic.

I toss this all in the crock before I go to work in the winter and when I come home, my house smells incredible and my delicious dinner is ready!

Lee

*Lamb and Red Lentil Soup*


1 large onion -- chopped 
1 clove garlic -- minced 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
4 cups Swiss chard -- chopped 
2 cups red lentils 
2 lamb shank 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
Saute onion and garlic in oil until limp in a skillet. Combine with remaining ingredients, except lemon juice, and 2 quarts water in a crock pot. Cover and cook on low 8 to 10 hours. Add lemon juice, adjust seasonings and serve. Shanks may be served on the side or meat may be removed from bones, diced and returned to soup. Serves 4 to 6


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 5, 2005)

OSis, that sounds great.  If I used a regular stove top soup pot, what timing would you suggest?  couple hours simmering??


----------



## marmalady (Sep 6, 2005)

A version of the Irish dish, 'colcannon' uses mashed potatoes, cooked greens in a casserole dish, dotted with lots of butter, and into the oven at 350 for about a half hour.


----------



## QSis (Sep 6, 2005)

Robo410,

Yes, I would plan on an hour and a half to two hours.  The lentils should be completely dissolved into a puree consistency (the puree will be light brown, not reddish), the greens should be entirely tender, and the meat should fall right off the shanks.

SO good!

Lee


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks! first cold day I'm making that...got the lamb in the freezer!  yum


----------



## ironchef (Sep 6, 2005)

You could use them for a ravioli filling if you ever want to try and make homemade ravioli. Render some pancetta, then add garlic, shallots, and the chopped greens, and slowly saute until they're tender. Season with salt as soon as you add them to the pan so that they release their water. Add some fresh lemon juice near the end of the cooking. Transfer to a mixing bowl, then let rest until it's luke warm, or around room temp. Fold in either ricotta or marscapone cheese to make a filling, then stuff them in ravioli dough. You can even use won ton wrappers as well. Since they're pre-made and pre-cut it would be easier. Some places have Italian markets/delis that sell fresh pasta and some of those places even sell fresh, cut ravioli.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Sep 7, 2005)

wow, thanks everybody!  Qsis, i am totally making that lentil/lamb stew... i already wrote the ingredients on my shopping list.  couple of other ideas here that i am planning on trying as well.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 8, 2005)

This I have not tried, but I've some left over cocunut milk in my fridge that needs to be used up. I'll probably make it this weekend. I love sweet potatoes and kale ~ it should be an interesting combination.

*Island Kale and Sweet-Potato Soup*

 (Inspired by Caribbean callaloo, this tropical, coconut-milk-spiked soup can be mildly or wildly spicy, according to your taste. If you like it hot, add some or all of the jalapeno seeds or a splash of Tabasco sauce.)

 2 tablespoons cooking oil
 1 onion, chopped
 2 cloves garlic, minced
 1 Jalapeno chiles, seeds and ribs removed, sliced thin
 3/4 pound kale, tough stems removed, leaves washed well and shredded (about 1 quart)
 1 1/2 pounds sweet potatoes (about 3), peeled and cut into 3/4-inch cubes
 1 1/2 quarts canned low-sodium chicken broth or homemade stock
 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
 1 cup canned unsweetened coconut milk
1 cup long-grain rice

 In a large saucepan, heat the oil over moderately low heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 minutes. Stir in the garlic and jalapeno and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

 Stir in the kale, sweet potatoes, broth, and salt and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer, partially covered, until the potatoes are tender, about 20 minutes. Add the coconut milk and just heat through.

 Meanwhile, bring a medium pot of salted water to a boil. Stir in the rice and boil until just done, 10 to 12 minutes. Drain. Put a mound of rice in the center of each bowl. Ladle the soup around the rice.

 
Z


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 9, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh this is one of my all-time FAVORITE stews! If you don't like lamb, you could use beef, but the lamb is fantastic.
> 
> I toss this all in the crock before I go to work in the winter and when I come home, my house smells incredible and my delicious dinner is ready!
> 
> ...


 
I wonder what would be a good substitute for the Swiss chard?  I cannot always find chard.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 9, 2005)

Spinach is the best substitute for Swiss chard. 


Z


----------

